# Gorgeous visualizations of WCA World Record Histories



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

Saw this a few minutes ago; really well made.



Spoiler: 3x3 WR Single













Spoiler: 3x3 WR Average













Spoiler: 3x3 OH WR Single













Spoiler: 3x3 BLD WR Single













Spoiler: 2x2 WR Single













Spoiler: 4x4 WR Single













Spoiler: 3x3 CR single


----------



## United Thought (Aug 11, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 11, 2015)

That is phenomenal! I hope they have kept the editing file to continue this on!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 11, 2015)

I hope they have some kinda cool framework so they can do this for every event all the time


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

I am gonna rewatch this with a good internet thing because now I can only watch it in 144p lol


----------



## G2013 (Aug 11, 2015)

So Thibaut Jacquinot did the first official sub-10... wow (and then Edouard Chambon the 2nd and Erik Akkersdijk the 3rd!)

Mats started appearing in the top 10 in 2010, along with Feliks!... !!

Also, it's really amazing to see that all the top 10 solves are sub-6... A 'little' time ago there was only 1 sub-6 solve (Feliks' 5.66)


Amazing video, loved it. And it's amazingly up to date!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 11, 2015)

This is very cool indeed!


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2015)

Great video!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## AlexGJohnson (Aug 11, 2015)

great job!


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 11, 2015)

Whoa, this was insane! Please do one for every event!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> Whoa, this was insane! Please do one for every event!



lol 2x2 wr single...


----------



## uyneb2000 (Aug 11, 2015)

Freaking amazing.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 11, 2015)

This was awesome, but it went a little fast for me. But I'm a nub, so don't change anything.


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 11, 2015)

Crazy when you see how many sub-6 solves rolled in this year. Very well made. I'd love to see more of this.


----------



## Jbacboy (Aug 11, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> This was awesome, but it went a little fast for me. But I'm a nub, so don't change anything.



Watch it in 1/2 or 1/4 speed


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 11, 2015)

That is a great video. I was just waiting for Feliks to come in and wreck everyone.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 12, 2015)

Cool! In my head I was just thinking "get rekt". 
But it's a really cool video!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow. I had NO idea Chris Hardwick was so close to the WR
Very well done video!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 12, 2015)

OK. That was pretty cool 

As a side note: I think maybe it's worth removing WC 1982 from the database because it screws up some statistics e.g. most amount of time that someone has held a world record for.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 12, 2015)

That was super awesome. It was also really depressing to watch my 5.97 plummet like that lol.


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 12, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> That was super awesome. It was also really depressing to watch my 5.97 plummet like that lol.



I think of your 5.97 as the solve that really opened the sub-6 floodgate. At least you can say you had NAR though


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2015)

Loved it! Watched it 4 times already 

Music is also really nice


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 12, 2015)

Very interesting and well done. It would also be cool to see the top 25 singles or so, instead of competitors, to show how dominant certain cubers are in different eras.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 12, 2015)

Pavement Raving Dragon at the very end <3


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 12, 2015)

Great video!


----------



## Renslay (Aug 12, 2015)

Amazing video! Good job.


----------



## GirlMeetsCubing (Aug 12, 2015)

This is rad. Great job!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow this is cool! I have never heard of some of these people who were #2 for a time lol


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 12, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> OK. That was pretty cool
> 
> As a side note: I think maybe it's worth removing WC 1982 from the database because it screws up some statistics e.g. most amount of time that someone has held a world record for.



I agree with this, a seperate page on it for posterity would be fine, but not actually keep it in the database.


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow. When the 7.08 was set, just over 10 people got an official sub 10. Something to think about ...
Amazing video, I love it!  This for other events would be cool too, especially the big cubes, which have known a lot of improvement for only the past 1-2 years.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 13, 2015)

Great video!


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 13, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I agree with this, a seperate page on it for posterity would be fine, but not actually keep it in the database.



I agree with this.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 13, 2015)

:O
I was just waiting for Maskow to come in and wreck everyone. xD


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful, just like the other one. I like how the colors now represent different continents and how flags are included for the competitor's country that he or she represents. Very cool to see the progression blind has made over the last decade.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 14, 2015)

Amazing!

I wonder what methods did they use. If I'm right the early BLD leader methods were 3OP and later OldPochmann.
Maybe an additional time stamp could be wonderful, like "xx.xx.2007 - the invention / publication of Old Pochmann"


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sickkkk


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 14, 2015)

Hmm, I'd like to see multi BLD next


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 15, 2015)

SUCH AMAZE

Love it! Can't wait for more!!!


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 15, 2015)

Renslay said:


> Amazing!
> 
> I wonder what methods did they use. If I'm right the early BLD leader methods were 3OP and later OldPochmann.
> Maybe an additional time stamp could be wonderful, like "xx.xx.2007 - the invention / publication of Old Pochmann"



Yup 3OP and OP


----------



## Berd (Aug 15, 2015)

Really cool! I love it!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2015)

If Haiyan didn't get banned that would've been really different


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 16, 2015)

Popular demand FTW
But they had to fast forward after Kaserer's 0.69 xD


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't think that's the right Micael Hellberg, this should be the right dude:


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 16, 2015)

gj animations, hope they do this for all events even though its a lot of work


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 16, 2015)

Did Rami do a Ted Talk? That's what that picture looks like...

Edit: I should really google these things before I make dumb posts...
It was America's Got Talent


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow. The music. But anyway, 4th video in the series, 4th awesome video in a row.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm going to be annoyed when pyraminx average is done, I'm ranked 11th in the world right now... ;_;


----------



## NeilH (Aug 18, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I'm going to be annoyed when pyraminx average is done, I'm ranked 11th in the world right now... ;_;



I'm sure you'll get there, I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 18, 2015)

NeilH said:


> I'm sure you'll get there, I'll be rooting for you!


idk, my 3.29 seemed like a really great average, maybe with a bunch of competitions and some luck I'll do it eventually


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 18, 2015)

Just waiting for that clock single video myself!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 18, 2015)

Paha, I made it onto the 2x2x2 single visualisation.

Obviously I would love a big BLD video, even if it'd be pretty short.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Paha, I made it onto the 2x2x2 single visualisation.
> 
> Obviously I would love a big BLD video, even if it'd be pretty short.



I remember a time when Faz had 4BLD.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 18, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Paha, I made it onto the 2x2x2 single visualisation.
> 
> Obviously I would love a big BLD video, even if it'd be pretty short.



Me too


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 21, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Wow. I had NO idea Chris Hardwick was so close to the WR
> Very well done video!



I used to be pretty fast, but that was back in the day


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 21, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I used to be pretty fast, but that was back in the day



I learned how to OH from you back when I was starting up in 2007  U R' was the best fingertrick :3


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 21, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Paha, I made it onto the 2x2x2 single visualisation.
> 
> Obviously I would love a big BLD video, even if it'd be pretty short.



I can't wait for the clock single visualisation!


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 21, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I can't wait for the clock single visualisation!



Yea but we first have to do the remaining 27


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 23, 2015)

I preferred the black background, but okden


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 23, 2015)

Awesome.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 23, 2015)

I actually learned some stuff from that. Didn't realize Feliks had sub 8 before anyone else had sub 9 or that 8.65 was a top 10 average when Michal won worlds in 2011.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 23, 2015)

history of NAR averages pls


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> I actually learned some stuff from that. Didn't realize Feliks had sub 8 before anyone else had sub 9 or that 8.65 was a top 10 average when Michal won worlds in 2011.



And I didn't realize that Feliks has held the WR avg for over 2,000 days


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 24, 2015)

I was totally mesmerized by the part where everyone was 11.xy for like a year.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 31, 2015)

Yey 4x4


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 31, 2015)

That's cool.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 31, 2015)

kewl.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 2, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, then since Feliks became #1 in 3x3 average, ten different people were #2: Tomasz, Erik, Yumu, Rowe, Giovanni, Piti, Cornelius, Mats, Alexander and Lucas.

Edit: Six different #2 for 3x3 single during Erik's 7.08 reign: Nakajima, Edouard, Kittikorn, Tomasz, Piti, and Harris.


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 2, 2015)

suddenly BOOM! Faz with the first ever sub 8 and sub 7 OH single haha


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2015)

Stefan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, then since Feliks became #1 in 3x3 average, ten different people were #2: Tomasz, Erik, Yumu, Rowe, Giovanni, Piti, Cornelius, Mats, Alexander and Lucas.
> 
> Edit: Six different #2 for 3x3 single during Erik's 7.08 reign: Nakajima, Edouard, Kittikorn, Tomasz, Piti, and Harris.



Kinda off topic but maybe this would be an interesting indicator for the "strength" of a world record leader?


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 2, 2015)

What does MT mean in the 3BLD single video?

EDIT: Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 2, 2015)

Could you tell me?


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 2, 2015)

StachuK1992 said:


> Could you tell me?



Minh Thai's 22.95 single.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 2, 2015)

love it when in 2010-2011 suddenly Feliks is number one every single time


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 6, 2015)

After a long wait, another one!


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 6, 2015)

Seriously, this guy is amazing.


----------



## Berd (Oct 6, 2015)

These are the best! Westlund had the record for so long!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2015)

2x2 averages and 3x3 NAR averages


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 7, 2015)

Holy Batman Grant Tregay was 2 minutes ahead of everyone at one point what


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Oct 7, 2015)

When I saw Sean Connolly towards the beginning of the video, I read his name as Sean Connery.  These are so cool to watch and re-watch.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 7, 2015)

no naing ;-;


----------



## henrysavich (Oct 7, 2015)

uyneb2000 said:


> Holy Batman Grant Tregay was 2 minutes ahead of everyone at one point what




Honestly I understand why, 2:12 is way faster than I thought a 2004 record would be.


----------



## h2f (Oct 7, 2015)

Great job!

I've noticed one small mistake in spelling: Kamil Zieliński (or Zielinski if you cant write "ń") not Zieliski.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 7, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> no naing ;-;



Soon... hopefully


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 8, 2015)

ZOMG YASSSSSSssssss
so bootiful T•T


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2015)

Wow, thanks for making this video! Very exciting to watch!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 8, 2015)

Feliks first 3x3 solve ever in comp is OcR.... wow
and then he breaks it in finals....


----------



## TorbinRoux (Nov 8, 2015)

Once feliks got his first OcR, no one's beat him since


----------



## Berd (Nov 9, 2015)

I love this series! Mbld next please?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 9, 2015)

I'd personally like to see squan next!


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 9, 2015)

Uhhhhmm skebble single next?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 9, 2015)

Rubik's' triangle


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 22, 2015)

Could you do the same for the 5.09 and 4.90 ?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 2, 2015)

HE DELIVERED
GUYS
HE DELIVERED


----------

